# PDR Essex



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Does anybody know a good PDR guy in the Essex area?

Got a door ding yesterday and now looking for someone who can remove it.

Thanks


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Where abouts in Essex?

I have used Dave at Auto Dent Services quite a few times and would thoroughly recommend http://www.autodent-services.co.uk/


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I am in Billericay. I see he is located in Halstead.

I will drop him a message and see what he says.

Thanks Tom :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

www.thedentmen.com - based in Bishops Stortford but Aaron covers Essex.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Squiggs, I have booked Aaron for Monday :thumb:


----------

